# True -False



## S7 Frischling (5 Oktober 2009)

Was Bedeuten die Begriffe
False---Bit mit Wert0---ist es ein Schliesser
True---Bii mit Wert1---ist das ein     öffner

Adresse Deklaration Name Typ Anfangswert Aktualwert Komment​10.0           in          Quitt BOOL FALSE         FALSE Störmeldung quittier...

Was bedeutet      Anfangswert----                 False
                         Aktualwert-------                False


          M.f.G  Carl​


----------



## online (5 Oktober 2009)

False bedeutet das Bit hat den Wert 0 = unbetätigter Schliesser oder betätigter Öffner
True bedeutet das Bit hat den Wert 1 = unbetätigter Öffner  oder betätigter Schliesser


----------



## MSB (5 Oktober 2009)

S7 Frischling schrieb:


> Was Bedeuten die Begriffe
> False---Bit mit Wert0---ist es ein Schliesser  Es ist ganz einfach ein Bit mit dem Wert 0.
> True---Bii mit Wert1---ist das ein     öffner Es ist ebenso ein Bit mit dem Wert 1
> 
> ...



Siehe Anmerkungen im Text.

Die Definition Öffner / Schließer existiert nur in der Schaltungstechnik, in der SPS ist das halt ein simples Bit.


Mfg
Manuel


----------

